# The Robot Skeleton Project 2012



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Note to admins: I'm not sure if I am posting in the right section. While this is a finished project (pending a few tweaks), there is website involved to provide the interactive experience. I don't care if you move it or not. I'm just letting you know. With that said...

Greetings, one and all.

Since June 2010, I have been progressively building, adding on, tearing down, rebuilding, adding more, and reprogramming my own robot skeleton which has been modeled after Geoff Peterson, the robot skeleton sidekick featured on The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson".

He was a hit with the kids (and adults, too) over the past two years and this year, he will be coming back for more. Last year, I was here to showcase the robot and offered the opportunity for you (yes, you!!!) to control the robot yourself. A few people showed up and while there were a few bugs in the program, the results were great.

This year is no different. 

Control The Robot (Yes, really!)

I invite you now to boss this guy around a little bit. I will be controlling him from a distance when TOT night comes around while a friend passes out candy and enjoys witty banter with the robot which I will also voice.

If you miss an opportunity to play with him tonight, don't worry. I will put him online just about every night around 8:30pm-ish EST for a couple of hours or so. You're free to stop by whenever you feel like it.

Enjoy and let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

That is pretty incredible.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

*NoxRequiem:* Thanks! I'm still working out a few bugs, but what you see is what you get. I hoped you enjoyed it and continue to do so.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

We're going live in five minutes if anybody cares to join us.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Really like that! nice job


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

*nimblemonkey:* Thanks! While a few people were running (and he still is being run as of the time of this posting), I came up with a whole list of tweaks and features that I want to add to him...including users entering what they want the robot to say.

The robot is actually scheduled to make a public appearance for a fundraiser. Spooky, eh? 

In the meantime, he'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

I am finally getting around to posting a couple of pictures. People have been stopping by the website every now and then to play with him. I thank you for that. He'll be online most weeknights through October.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is a functionality update to my robot. I added a wheelchair motor base which can be swapped with the regular caster wheel base for when a scenario require mobility...or traction.
:zombie:

Here is a video of our friend in action.





He does not exactly travel a straight line when moving forward or backward. I'll just have to adjust that in my code somehow. Other than that, he is in good working order.
:jol:


----------

